

Don't listen to Shipley & Arrington, listen to your customers - Stubbs
http://blog.vagueware.com/2008/9/8/rivalry-zero-understanding-of-what-startups-need

======
dennykmiu
It seems to me that TC and DEMO are a special kind of launch events. They are
not really about launching products but about launching the companies as a
"product".

